
Google setting cookies without permission - just_observing
Am in the EU.<p>Chrome. Not logged into Google.<p>Clear all browsing data. Check what cookies are stored. There are none.<p>Visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtube.com and click on a random video.<p>Check cookies:
accounts.google.com
1 cookie<p>fonts.googleapis.com
Channel ID<p>ggpht.cim
Channel ID<p>google.com
Channel ID<p>googlevideo.com
Channel ID<p>gstatic.com
Channel ID<p>www.youtube.com
Database Storage, Local Storage, Service Workers<p>youtube.com
Channel ID, 6 cookies<p>ytimg.com
Channel ID<p>At no point was I asked to accept cookies.
======
pwg
While I do not recommend use of Chrome (Google's interests do not synchronize
with your interests) you can install this to dull the threat of cookies:

Cookie AutoDelete: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cookie-
autodelete/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cookie-
autodelete/fhcgjolkccmbidfldomjliifgaodjagh?hl=en)

There is also a Firefox version: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/cookie-autode...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/cookie-autodelete/) and at least Mozilla's interests may
slightly align more with your own than google's interests. So you might
consider switching to Firefox as well.

------
techjuice
What happens when you go to youtube.co.uk or uk.youtube.com?

.com is normally the USA versions of the site.

